# Garmin Echo Map 93SV questions



## Char Den (Apr 26, 2020)

My Garmin is mounted correctly based on the instillation instructions. It doesn't seem to mark fish until I have slowed down to 4 miles per hour or stop. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I rode on this boat a couple days ago. Great marks when stopped, nothing running... it's on a fiberglass boat and the transducer is mounted on the transom.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I followed the guidance from Bhramabull71 in this thread and can track the bottom and mark fish into the low 20’s with same unit

Garmin 93SV Plus Transom Mounted Transducer
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...p?posts/2605051/&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

If you have a riveted aluminum boat you may have to mount the transducer deeper because of turbulence caused by rivets.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It’s a glass boat. I am inclined to agree with dg... I think it’s probably the placement.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I had problems with my 73 SV until I mounted the transducer lower in the water on Brahma bulls input. Made all the difference, don’t like having it that low but it works well now.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on Brahmabull's install recommendations, worked for me.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

He is going to re-mount the transducer this week.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I have 3 93/94 sv's , all mark fish to about 8-10mph , and I never lose bottom reading/depth , even at 45+ mph , would lo e to see walleye at say 25+........


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> I have 3 93/94 sv's , all mark fish to about 8-10mph , and I never lose bottom reading/depth , even at 45+ mph , would lo e to see walleye at say 25+........


This unit marks well at up to 23 mph. This photo is at 31 mph. I see three to four marks here with a really good one at mid screen. At higher speeds, you’re just looking for vertical lines on the noise











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Guess I need to read it better , that's what my screen looks like


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

After listening to Brahmabull about the install of my 93 garmin,I mark fish at 25mph. Look up his posts on install.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is what fish at speed (24 knots) look like on my Furuno. I do have a thru hull transducer.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> Guess I need to read it better , that's what my screen looks like


I posted that pic in case your expectations were too high. This is all you’re going to get above about 25. At 20, the vertical dashes look more like upwards pointing arrowheads. When you mentioned you never lose bottom at any speed, I suspected you had your transducer placed correctly. There is an ‘ultrafast’ scroll speed you could try on the Garmin. I don’t do it because then you have to remember to set it back. This video by Jon Thelen made me realize my expectations were too high. He’s using a humminbird in this video, but it’s applicable to any 2D unit. I think 15-20mph is the sweet spot for searching. Someone else mentioned the color line and that’s addressed in this video. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a thru hull in my boat that I rewired to work with the 93SV. I does work better, but not so much that I feel the need to unhook the GT52 and connect it. It produces much less noise. When I had it on the lowrance it really worked well in the 15-20mph range. The 93SV is almost this good if I bother to switch the input. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Good info to have , I'll definitely be paying more attention to it and try some different settings!!!!!!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Just posting another pic of the Garmin. We can’t have a pic of that lowrance as the pic showing up in Tapatalk!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

